# GLS Couriers delivered my parcel to incorrect address and cannot locate it...



## Sn@kebite (2 Feb 2015)

Hi,

I was sent an order from the UK via Parcel-Force and in Ireland their partner (Subsidiary?) is called GLS.

The issue is the courier has delivered it to the wrong address and the parcel was signed for and in my opinion a fictitious name was used although I cannot be sure.

This would make GLS responsible would it not? I did not give authorisation for it to be delivered to my neighbours/strangers.

Not sure what to do now. I was told by the driver what the house looks like and I knocked on the door but the occupant denies any parcel being delivered.

Any ideas or advice appreciated.


----------



## bigccbalance (2 Feb 2015)

The driver should go back himself and sort it out.


----------



## Dirac (3 Feb 2015)

If GLS won't retrieve the parcel, ask them for an insurance claim form and submit a loss claim to them.


----------



## Seagull (3 Feb 2015)

Get back to whoever you placed the order with, and tell them you have not received it. Don't even waste your time chasing GLS or trying to track down the parcel. You have a contract with the supplier. They have a contract with GLS.


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2015)

Exactly, as Seagull says, your contract is with whoever you purchased the item with. They are responsible for resolving this issue. They need to contact GLS and locate the item, or send you another.

I've had a few similar issues with GLS in the past, once where a parcel was given to a builder working on a house up the street. As a result I avoid some shops that use their service and let them know why.


----------



## amtc (14 Feb 2015)

Leo said:


> Exactly, as Seagull says, your contract is with whoever you purchased the item with. They are responsible for resolving this issue. They need to contact GLS and locate the item, or send you another.
> 
> I've had a few similar issues with GLS in the past, once where a parcel was given to a builder working on a house up the street. As a result I avoid some shops that use their service and let them know why.



ComReg the regulator has required that every operator has a code of practice including compensation for loss and damage. Try askcomreg.ie


----------



## Leo (16 Feb 2015)

amtc said:


> ComReg the regulator has required that every operator has a code of practice including compensation for loss and damage. Try askcomreg.ie



This is nothing to do with ComReg???


----------



## amtc (18 Feb 2015)

Leo said:


> This is nothing to do with ComReg???


ComReg regulate postal operators as well.


----------



## Seagull (18 Feb 2015)

Have you had any progress with your package?


----------



## thedaddyman (18 Feb 2015)

Can you not raise a chargeback request with your credit-card provider claiming non- receipt of goods. That's not good news for the vendor but at least you'd get your money back and then the vendor and GLS can trash it out between them. Only way the vendor could defend the chargeback would be to prove that goods were delivered


----------



## Leo (18 Feb 2015)

amtc said:


> ComReg regulate postal operators as well.



The postal remit applies only to the universal postal service, it has no powers over private courier companies.


----------



## amtc (19 Feb 2015)

No actually it doesn't if authorised.


----------



## Leo (19 Feb 2015)

amtc said:


> No actually it doesn't if authorised.



Not sure what you mean there?

If you are referring to authorised postal service providers, as provided for under the liberalisation of the postal market in 2011, you should note that couriers are not considered postal services.  All registered postal service providers are listed [broken link removed].


----------



## amtc (21 Feb 2015)

Listen I wrote half this stuff! I know express and document exchange are excluded...but where a service is in scope i.e. could be reasonably substituted same provisions apply.


----------



## Leo (22 Feb 2015)

So what are ComReg going to do about a UK service???


----------



## thedaddyman (23 Feb 2015)

Comreg has a list of authorized Providers on their website

http://www.comreg.ie/postal/regulation_of_authorised_providers.545.html


----------

